# omega labs



## B-50 (Jan 20, 2008)

hello lads could anyone tell me what happened with the website ?? 5 days ago everything was ok so

i made an order and now am confused dont know what to do no respond nothing

many thanks for help


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2008)

have u emailed them? once you order they email with payment info, have you recieved payment info email? If not just email them mate I have used them for a few years not one problem.


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

i think what he means is the site is down, the link no longer works etc, and no response from the company...

i too have used and ordered before but they have gone all silent since the website shut - anyone know if its temp or a permanent thing??


----------



## lostwars (Nov 7, 2008)

looks bad if they are down that long. how long since u sent the email? id be worried in youre position


----------



## B-50 (Jan 20, 2008)

ok ewerything is ok now they had some problems but its sorted now

"Sorry we are real difficulties with our servers so the website and all our normal email systems are down. "


----------



## sofresh (Sep 9, 2008)

k cool


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

it amazes me how a internet site goes down for a few days and everyone starts jumping to conclusions


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

true but then in the digital age paul if there is no info on the site etc, emails failing then people wonder (a shame even when its someone whos been a good source of info and products), its not like when you walk past a shop and it is closed with a sign saying, shut for a few days due to electrical problems/power failure back on wednesday. ;-)


----------



## B-50 (Jan 20, 2008)

it can hapend to anyone


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

this is true... in my opinion a top notch outift and never had problems myself - just saying that people do wonder when these things happen and you can understand why people get concerned

I shall be ordering from them again very soon


----------



## B-50 (Jan 20, 2008)

ok ive got my igf now anyone can tell me how do i know if is 20mcg lol how to measure


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

if your using a slin pin 1ml - then each little mark or tick on the pin is 20 mcg

so 2 marks is 40mcg, 3 is 60mcg etc etc...

its already mixed so all you need to do is draw up a little bac water into the pin then draw up the IGF afterwards this helps push all the IGF in when you inject. Do not put any water into the IGF bottle - just draw liquid up from it - easy peasy


----------



## B-50 (Jan 20, 2008)

thanks mate

anything hapen if i inject igf and bit of bac water through the pushing igf ??


----------



## Teuchter (Nov 12, 2008)

noel said:


> if your using a slin pin 1ml - then each little mark or tick on the pin is 20 mcg
> 
> so 2 marks is 40mcg, 3 is 60mcg etc etc...
> 
> its already mixed so all you need to do is draw up a little bac water into the pin then draw up the IGF afterwards this helps push all the IGF in when you inject. Do not put any water into the IGF bottle - just draw liquid up from it - easy peasy


I believe it is best to draw the IGF first then the Bac water that way you can be sure not to degrade the IGF by inadvertently adding Bac water to the IGF vial (only my personal opinion).

In addition I thought the whole purpose in adding the Bac water (and mixing) was to dilute the IGF to stop it stinging during injection? However that said, I do understand where you are coming from Noel when you say you can use the Bac water to push out all of the IGF, it would be one way of ensuring you get all into the system

T


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

if you accidently put a small amount of bac water into the igf it will not spoil the whole vial IGF will only spoil if you mix it with Bac water but Omega is pre-mixed with AA solution....

the reason you load a small amout of bac water into the pin first then the IGF-1LR3 is because the bac water is the last to leave the slin pin so you can be certain all the IGF has been pushed into the muscle and not left in the barrel.....


----------



## B-50 (Jan 20, 2008)

yea but what i want to know if water push igf and a bit go inside muscle together


----------



## miller25 (Apr 22, 2007)

It wont harm you


----------



## eurgar (May 5, 2008)

I would just draw around 0.05ml of bac water into barrel then the required amount of igf then inject all into muscle. There is no problem with injecting bac water if that is what you were asking


----------



## B-50 (Jan 20, 2008)

ok thanks

i inject 1 dose **** acetic acid going to the bottom so water coming first you have to turn syringe an there is no chance to mark 20mcg its always more


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

As a few of you know Omega are having issues with there site at the moment, they are still trading and have asked me to pass on this email addy for orders..

[email protected]


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

I've tried to email but it just comes up with a notification saying unable to deliver?

Any ideas mate?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

sorry guys the email is [email protected]


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

thanks mate much apreciated


----------



## eistee (Feb 9, 2009)

hi,

I accidently searched for omegalabs via google and found that the website is up again !?

So my question is, is this the real company from before the website went down or is this some fake !?

Also they are selling igf-1 for £90...is this even possible?

Thanks in advance for your input!


----------



## Hardc0re (Apr 21, 2009)

eistee said:


> hi,
> 
> I accidently searched for omegalabs via google and found that the website is up again !?
> 
> ...


I cant comment if the site is genuine or not. But for that price it is possible.

I didnt realise it was still legal to sell igf in this country?


----------



## geezuz (Oct 29, 2007)

BUMP this one, are Omega still kosher?


----------



## red face (Sep 19, 2009)

fifty you are everywhere.omega labs hmmm.......have to check


----------



## eistee (Feb 9, 2009)

Any new infos on this one !?


----------



## Slindog (Oct 6, 2009)

eistee said:


> Any new infos on this one !?


Yep, i was wondering this too.

Also, is it sold in .06 AA now or what.

Last I heard it was sold reconstituted with BA. Why is this?

From my research, Lyophilized form is best


----------

